# Bridge to DSLR



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought a Fuji Xs 1 bridge camera a while ago but im not really happy with the photos of cycling, & football shots, so im going to bite the bullet and move to a DSLR, i have my eye on two cameras the Nikon D5200 and the Canon EOS 600D, my budget is around £600 which would also include a lens suitable for sports photography, 
So guys any help on this would be great as i have little knowledge on cameras.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

@Bikeit .. you literly must be only around the corner from me as your picture is cranfield lighthouse!

A few weeks ago i went on ebay and saw a canon 550D sitting at 250 .. made an offer for 300 and it was accepted .. included 50mm lens 18-55mm lens and 70-300 lens some bargins to be had

here is some photos i took with it this weekend at the Festival of Flight

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345045

these where taken using the 70-300mm lens


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Johnny yea cranfield taken with my phone, the photos are brilliant, i live in Newry would love to see your camera and compare the different lenses. you got a bargain there.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

How into your sports photography are you?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canon-EF-...=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item3f3ae8fd56

Pick up a used 500D/550D for £2-300 and a Mono-Pod for circa £30.

OK, it's not the holy grail of the 70-200 f2.8, but it'll be fantastic versus a cheaper telephoto. Will give you ample headroom to grow into, at which point you might decide to go for a f2.8, and will still have a decent resale value in the future.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What is not working for you on your bridge camera? You should really be able to get decent images on a bridge camera really.

I learnt on a Fuji then moved onto a DSLR after being pretty happy with the shots the Fuji captured.

As mentioned above, with DSLR's you'll need some different lens' to the standard 18-55mm lens you get.

I have a 50mm, 28mm and a telephoto lens, but cannot remember the spec as it's hardly used.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a big fan of bridge cameras rather than telling people they need a DSLR straight off the bat, but they're less than ideal for cycling and football.

Relatively slow apertures at the tele ends, focusing speeds, shutter lag and buffer/write speeds make don't make it easy to capture fast moving stuff. I used to use my old bridge (Canon S3iS) at concerts and it was fine as long as the performers weren't running around too much. That had a pretty fast lens too, compared to a lot of bridge camera's at the time. I think it was about f2.7-3.3.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Photographing cycling and football are as much about technique as kit.

to successfully take the pic, you need to follow the object, take the snap and follow it out after, invest in a mono-pod as this will help greatly.

If you do want to go DSLR i would go Canon (but im biased as that's what i have(350D)). 

Lens wise I've got the Kit 18-55mm, Tamron 50 - 200mm, Tamron 70 -300mm and a Canon fixed 50mm

Id say as a starter for 10 get the tamron 70 - 300mm, the basic one, is about £130 and i use that a lot for sport.

The other worthwhile investment is a big memory card - snap away, don't worry in-field, just snap away and fill the card, worry about the results when you get home, the last Motorsport event i did, i took in excess of 500 pics, after trimming the rubbish etc i still had 300 usable shoots.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Another tip for sports photography especially with an entry level DSLR is to set it to take large JPEGS rather than RAW so your card memory buffer doesn’t fill up and lock the camera for a few seconds while it writes to the card.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> What is not working for you on your bridge camera? You should really be able to get decent images on a bridge camera really.
> 
> I learnt on a Fuji then moved onto a DSLR after being pretty happy with the shots the Fuji captured.
> 
> ...


+1

why you dont post some pictures? would be good I think


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

m1pui said:


> I'm a big fan of bridge cameras rather than telling people they need a DSLR straight off the bat, but they're less than ideal for cycling and football.
> 
> Relatively slow apertures at the tele ends, focusing speeds, shutter lag and buffer/write speeds make don't make it easy to capture fast moving stuff. I used to use my old bridge (Canon S3iS) at concerts and it was fine as long as the performers weren't running around too much. That had a pretty fast lens too, compared to a lot of bridge camera's at the time. I think it was about f2.7-3.3.


Maybe that's why i got decent results. Was mainly skiing so as you can imagine the lighting was super light with sun glare off the snow which allowed a faster shutter speed.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Guys took these recently
http://s735.photobucket.com/user/bikeit_photos/library/Wheelers race?sort=3&page=1


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I hated my Fuji bridge cam as half the time it just bleeped and wouldn't take the photo I wanted

Changed to a nikon d40 dslr and have never looked back


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Rob does the link above work okay?


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/nikon-d5200--18-55--55-300-vr-double-kit-1172-p.asps seen this package would this suit my needs?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats very good camera there


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344133

your luck may be in


----------

